# Sterile Empress Tree



## John Reist (Apr 17, 2017)

I want to try to grow the Empress tree, it is a fast grower and good potential for biomass. The problem is that it is evasive. There are companies that provide trees that are treated so they are sterile but they do not ship into Canada. What is the process to sterilize this tree so it would not reproduce?


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 21, 2017)

John Reist said:


> I want to try to grow the Empress tree, it is a fast grower and good potential for biomass. The problem is that it is evasive. There are companies that provide trees that are treated so they are sterile but they do not ship into Canada. What is the process to sterilize this tree so it would not reproduce?


Altering seed, "genes" is in a lab setting and a tad above many arborist's pay grade. If they shared the information of selective gene manipulation; I highly doubt they would but even if they did, you would need laboratory instruments a sterile environment etc. I think this is just a bit over the diy level but I'm interested if anyone says I'm wrong.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (May 16, 2017)

I have two in my yard - one puts out massive clusters of sticky-coated seed pods every year.
Send me your mailing address in a PM and I'll be glad to mail you as many seeds as you need.
To me, the Royal Empress trees are a Royal PITA... although the flowers DO smell delicious when in bloom.


----------

